# какой размер клавиш предпочитаете?



## oleg45120 (12 Фев 2014)

Друзья, аккордеонисты. Хочу поинтересоваться, какую ширину клавиш вы предпочитаете? Стандартную 20 мм, как на супите, скандалли супер 6 и других инструментах с 41 клавишей, 19 мм, у меня на Виктории, на акко встречается, 18 мм, как на большинстве итальянцев с 45 клавишами? Для меня оптимально 19 мм, потому что я могу брать широкие аккорды без напряга и пальцы нормально пролезают между черными клавишами.а что для вас удобнее?


----------



## bombastic (12 Фев 2014)

у Рихтера пальцы не пролезали в рояле между клавишами (во ручищи были!).
а они и не должны там пролезать, я с ним согласен полностью.
по мне у итальянцев чем меньше, тем лучше. главное - мензура, чтоб не как на хонере была, 2,5 мм а хотя бы по больше.

Кстати на супитах удивительно удобная клавиатура. но на октавах можно застрять


----------

